# Mud Nats 2013 pics



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got back from my first mud nats. Meet some forum members, made some new friends, drank some beer, got muddy, and saw some boobies! Here are a couple of pics for now. Will upload more and some vids once we get unpacked and settled back in!

From the sand pit

















Video a few replies down


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone launching a boat. Nice. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lsu_mike said:


> just got back from my first mud nats. Meet some forum members, made some new friends, drank some beer, got muddy, and saw some boobies! Here are a couple of pics for now. Will upload more and some vids once we get unpacked and settled back in!
> 
> From the sand pit


 

lmao there is a boat in there haha them people cutting up. I been getting pics from ma friends that are therer and from bruteforce10 of him going deep. Cant post most of the pics cuuz of well ya know. Wish i could of made it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

can't wait to see some video ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me too. And pics


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

pics in the SMO section is wat im lookin for :bigok:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ what he said lol and all the other ones to =)


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Working on now guys. Some of it is just "unpublishable" for several reasons. Lol. I will put up what I can.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

here's a vid from the sand pit!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

anything with the ladies in it just send to me via email [email protected] thanks in advanced...


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Someone launching a boat. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5



yeah, they had a blast with that thing for a while..lol


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking good time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lsu_mike said:


> here's a vid from the sand pit!
> 
> Sand Pit Mud Nats 2013 - YouTube


I liked when the guy fell off the tube.


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

You mentioned, you some some boobies???? So prove it 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i got boobie pics on ma phne hahahahaha sent them to ma boy walker he can vowch for me


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah he do he sent them to me to lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

aw yea and rubin forgot i txt them to you bro haha


----------

